# CC2017 problems using NIK plugins



## ST-EOS (Nov 5, 2016)

I upgraded to Photoshop CC2017 yesterday.  Today when editing an image in PSCC2017 having opened the image from LR 2015.7 I now can't seem to get the NIK plugins to work. The NIK suite is still showing in the Filters menu but whilst the chosen plugin opens and seems to work a new layer isn't created.
I decided to re install the NIK collection and this seems to have created a bigger issue. After the re installation of the plug in suite.  I now get this message when trying to use the define or colour effects NIK filters
Any thought or suggestions to overcome the issue?


----------



## Gnits (Nov 5, 2016)

You need to download and re-install Nik Software.

Make sure that you have quit Photoshop / Lr before re-install.  Also, make sure you start PS CC 2017 as old desktop / toolbar  links etc.... may be pointing to the previous version of Ps.


----------



## Deleted member 39308 (Nov 5, 2016)

Did you keep Photoshop CC 2015.5 when you installed CC 2017? If so just copy the plugins folder across from CC2015.5 to CC2017.


----------



## ST-EOS (Nov 5, 2016)

Thanks both, I've now overcome the issue by powering down the PC restarting and reinstalling the NIK suite. Thanks again for taking time to help out, much appreciated.


----------



## Samoreen (Nov 5, 2016)

Hi,

If a disk error disappears after powering down and rebooting the system, you could assume that it is neither a Nik Software or Photoshop or Windows error. You should quickly make a backup of that disk and prepare for a replacement. Just in case...


----------

